# Acts 5:30



## cih1355 (Apr 2, 2010)

Why do some translations of Acts 5:30 say that Jesus was hanging on a tree while others say that He was hanging on a cross? Which is more accurate to say?


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 3, 2010)

which translations do you have in mind?


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 3, 2010)

I echo Eoghan's question. The Greek is 'tree' or 'wood', the former of which fits the context better, and I haven't found any translations that translate it otherwise. What 'cross' versions have you found?


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 3, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> which translations do you have in mind?


 
The NASB says, "cross", in Acts 5:30 and the ESV says, "tree", in that same verse.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 9, 2010)

Whilst familiar with the tree/cross discussion (the actual cross may have been "T" shaped) I am curious about the word "hanging" does this cover the classical western hanging with rope (Judas death) as well as the iron nail hanging practiced by the Romans.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 9, 2010)

The references in the New Testament to Christ hanging on ''a tree'', at least sometimes have reference to Deuteronomy 21:22-23 (cf. Joshua 6:29), in which criminals after being executed (it is believed) were hung from a tree as a warning and testimony.

At least in later years it is clear from the Jewish Talmud that execution itself was sometimes by strangulation, but not by hanging and not from a tree.

The description of the Cross as ''a tree'' reminds one that there may be typology in the Tree of Life in Genesis, which is fulfilled by Christ turning the Tree of suffering, shame and cursing, His Cross, into a ''Tree of Life'' for His people.

By crucifying Christ and consequently leaving Christ on the Cross during a period of darkness ('' night'' Psalm 22:2), the Jews contravened Deuteronomy 21:22-23, defiled their Land, and brought themselves and their Land under the curse of God


----------

